# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  10 days in Chile?

## Dennis

Mrs. Mod III has decreed that her January "significant" birthday shall be spent in Chile.

10 days is the plan.

I know LindaP has been.

Looking for general outline of how to approach the country.

Want to see wine country, Lake region, and Patagonia.

Go.

----------


## JEK

Half the clothes. Twice the money.

----------


## Dennis

Same as that other dump?

----------


## JEK

Worldwide travel tip. Trust me.

----------


## LindaP

Oooooh, nice! Well, it will be summer, so the beaches will be popular......wine country all around, just do the research of where you want to head towards....big country, think California. Fresh fruit and veggies abound. 
  One thing, you have to pay an " entrance fee" ( not sure the real name, but it's good for the life of your passport).... I think we paid @ $150 . Other than that.......a lot cheaper than SBH ! And the seafood is absolutely the best. 
      Our son is in Peru right now, headed for the Mts for skiing...until he rafts the Amazon in a couple weeks.
     You will love it, can't wait to hear your report.

----------


## LindaP

Oh and Dennis....if you stay in Santiago at all, be sure and check out the W hotel;  they have a rooftop pool and cool bar with all windows that over look the city, great views.

----------


## Dennis

> Oh and Dennis....if you stay in Santiago at all, be sure and check out the W hotel;  they have a rooftop pool and cool bar with all windows that over look the city, great views.



I saw your pictures!

----------


## Petri

If Michael still does vinery tours around Casablanca valley (between Valparaiso and Santiago de Chile), we highly recommend him.
http://winetoursvalparaiso.cl/index.html

We went to few of the big ones but we especially enjoyed private tours at the smaller vineries.   During the couple of dates we ate both local food (excellent!) and food with matching, local wines.  Emiliana organic vineyards was great.  In Cantrala we had wine and food by the vineyards, with the wine maker.  Definitely not your average tours.

080303-Valparaiso3-large.jpg


We really loved the Lake District.  It is simply stunning.

Termas Geometricas was the nicest geothermal spa we could find, http://www.termasgeometricas.cl
In the middle of beautiful nature.

Huilo Huilo biological reserve is one of the most amazing hotels we've been to.  
http://huilohuilo.com/en/
We stayed at the Montana Magica which looks like a tree with a water fall on it.  They have plenty of activities in the area, from wild fishing to riding and even climbing to a double volcano.  It was +30C down there, and we decided to head for the snow..

081226-Huilo_Huilo9-large.jpg


We simply rent a car from Temuco airport and drove around.  Very easy and safe.  On our way back to Temuco we even took hitchhikers, and we never do that :)   It was a child and her mother and we thought they had some trouble.

Need to visit the northern part of the country one of these days.  Chile, Colombia and Argentina are our favourites in South America.

----------


## cec1

. . . sounds like a wonderful trip!

----------


## Dennis

http://www.explora.com/hotels-and-tr...tagonia-chile/

Just booked 8 nights here. January 26th to February 3rd.

We'll do 2 nights in Santiago on the way down and 3 nights on the way back.

Probably at the W Hotel both sets of dates.

Can't wait!

----------


## GramChop

> http://www.explora.com/hotels-and-tr...tagonia-chile/
> 
> Just booked 8 nights here. January 26th to February 3rd.
> 
> We'll do 2 nights in Santiago on the way down and 3 nights on the way back.
> 
> Probably at the W Hotel both sets of dates.
> 
> Can't wait!



Sweet!  Party at the RockStar Pad!

----------


## Dennis

> Sweet!  Party at the RockStar Pad!




You feel up to house-sitting an 80 lb lab for 14 days, we can talk.

----------


## Dennis

14 day countdown has commenced. 

Sample pack successful. 

image.jpg

----------


## cec1

Sounds like a great trip . . . have fun, and write about it!

----------


## marybeth

Looking forward to hearing about your trip. Happy birthday to Lisa and have fun!

mb

----------


## amyb

Happy Birthday to Lisa and happy trails to you both

----------


## LindaP

Chao! Enjoy the seafood, wine ,fresh fruits and veggies ,have a Pisco sour for me! Our son gave me a belt for Christmas that he got from Chile in the fall.....one of the many items that are well handmade there.

----------


## JoshA

Sounds good, Dennis. Enjoy and post. I'm interested. This year we go to NZ, but Chile may be the plan for next winter.

----------

